# Game 72, Bucks vs Bulls



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Bucks (29-42) vs. Chicago Bulls (52-19).
> 
> WHEN: 7:30 p.m. Saturday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/118695889.html

Redd will be active for this game.


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

You guys had us beat for three quarters. It was a fun game to watch.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Fergus said:


> You guys had us beat for three quarters. It was a fun game to watch.


It came down to much better play by the Bucks guards in the fourth quarter, and lousy fourth quarter rebounding by the Bucks. It was all the things wrong with the bucks offensively in teh fourth quarter. 

They wouldn't have been in the game without Delfino. It does make a person wonder what the season would have been like if Carlos hadn't been injured so seriously early on.

and I don't quite understand why Redd didn't get a couple of minutes at least, but understanding why Skiles does anything is also normal.


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

I really like Delfino and Salmons as well. 

As far as Skiles, he had the same issues as a Bulls coach. When Skiles coached the Bulls, I liked his emphasis on defense. However, his pplayer rotations and his lack of ability to communicate with players was very frustrating.


----------

